# Temple City Poodles?



## tobyimu (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi All,

I've been searching for a toy poodle breeder near where I live, Vancouver B.C., however I am willing to cross the border or travel a bit farther for the right breeder. I have a few potential breeders that I shortlisted through this forum- Keja (Alberta) and Farthing (Washington), both websites are outdated but they seem like reputable breeders from what I read. 

After doing some googling, I've also come across Temple City Poodles (Alberta) - https://www.templecitypoodles.ca/

I've done a search in this forum but haven't found any info on them. Their website seems up to date, and was wondering if anybody has heard of them/have any experience with this breeder?

Thanks!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I have met her briefly once. I believe she is very new to showing and breeding, but I think that she is trying to do it the right way. That's about as helpful as I can be.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Look into NaDal poodles as well.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

InfoDog.com could be helpful to you. On the top tab next to home, click on Show Info, then scroll down to shows by state or zip. There are a lot of shows by state, so click 'find' on your browser for the word 'Poodle', making it fast to find. 

For example, on 8-24 the _Puget Sound Poodle Club_ has a dog show in Burlington, WA. If you email their members or google or search their names in FB, some may have a site and reply that have or know about a litter, and by the time of the show there may be a puppy ready for you that they can bring. 

Here's an infodog link to the state of Washington upcoming shows: 
link


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

tobyimu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been searching for a toy poodle breeder near where I live, Vancouver B.C., however I am willing to cross the border or travel a bit farther for the right breeder. I have a few potential breeders that I shortlisted through this forum- Keja (Alberta) and Farthing (Washington), both websites are outdated but they seem like reputable breeders from what I read.
> 
> ...


I like what I see and read a lot. I would definitely give her a call. She seems to be doing everything right.


----------



## tobyimu (Jun 17, 2018)

Just an update:

I contacted Temple City Poodles via email, and she responded every single time in a timely manner. Rachel answered all my questions and was very informative. When the time is right I would feel very comfortable getting a toy poodle from her


----------

